# Rocket Broadheads



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

i have talked to one of the guys with Bear archery.they plan on doing full research in the rocket heads .they have been testing these heads in bone ,ribs and tissue.Also there going to improve on the steel washer ,to improve hardness.this will keep the blades from bending into the washer.

I believe the new owners of Rocket Aero heads ,will continue and improve were needed.jim


----------



## Tax Lawyer (Feb 5, 2003)

I send them pics all the time with my field results. The engineers love it. :darkbeer:


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rocket*

we took 9 bucks with rocket heads this year,they did a great job,and i was impredded that bear is testing these heads out.they want top notch heads on the market too


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

deer man said:


> we took 9 bucks with rocket heads this year,they did a great job,and i was impredded that bear is testing these heads out.*they want top notch heads on the market too*


They HAVE them!:wink:


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*Video*

Grim reaper did this same testing and they shot all sorts of heads thru ballistics gelatin and steel drums. I was not happy to see that they chose the Rocket Hammerhead in the steel drum test to compare to the GR. WHat did they really think was going to happen? the blades curled up like french fries and the arrow bounced off the steel drum and landed on the floor. I feel like calling them up and telling them to test the GR against the Steelhead 125 in the drum and see whats up! Pretty lame if you ask me.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

So, I have a question. I tried Rocket Steelheads about 6 years ago and the blades were dull as butter knives...and I'm really not exaggerating about that. I know ALOT of guys that used the same head and all of their blades were dull too. My question is, are they're mechanical head blades any sharper now than they were back then? What improvements have been made?


----------



## flybynight (Oct 4, 2007)

I shoot rocket hammer head giant holes put deer down fast. light blades cut soft tissue nice. ive had all pass throughs.If one blade hits bone and bends. two more blades keep cutting, and arrow keeps going.


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*Rocket ultimate Steelhead*

I have tested and tried alot of broadheads, and there is one that always comes out on top the Rocket ultimate Steelhead!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rocket*

the testing being done is with real bone ,shoulder and muscle tissue.all there trying to do is see if they can improve on any thing.And the blades on a few models might see some improvement.

It was Rocket,then Trophy ride bought them, now bear which is owned by escalade sports.i agree these are already great heads as thats all we shoot,but i welcome bear as they arnt going to sit on what they bought,but improve what they bought. The fella i have been emailing is also doing the testing of these heads.They want the best,jim


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I shoot Rocket 3 blade Steelhead 125's. The best heads I have ever used IMHO


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

I shot Rocket for years middle 90s to 05 and killed what I shot and pass throughs 98% of the time. But when there was bone involved like shooting through both shoulders blades would come out a twisted mess and sometime break one. Bone contact always end in twisted or bent/broken blades. Heres why I went to other mech. I was shooting a Pearson Striker 88-90lbs with a 443gr.arrow and no problem where I hit it got a pass through. The newer faster 70lb.bows and arrows when the blades start to bend they are helping stop penetration compared to stiffer thicker bladed head.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rocket*

badbow

the rocket sidewinder with the .036 blades are awesome cutters.my nephews shoot these at 70lbs,280 fps, and blow throw the bone with blades intac. one of the bucks ,the head went through main briskit bone on exit.all blades still straight


----------



## IL CSS Shooter (Jan 12, 2007)

I have been shooting Rocket BH's since the Bow shop started selling them which was early 90's. I have been using Sidewinders for several years now. Last year I was only shooting 57 #'s and a 27 inch draw and blowing thru every thing I shot quartering or not 209 lbs Buck and does alike. I am back to shooting 70 lbs now because that is where I like the poundage. The sidewindeer is a 1 and 1/2 inch cut which I belive is the biggest cut with minimal penitration loss IMHO. Best of luck to you all.


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

I've shot the Sidewinders for several years. This year got caught up in the hype of the Rage broadheads. So, I benched my Sidewinders. Actually got rid of them. Big mistake! Tough to beat them Sidewinders.


----------



## badbow148 (Dec 5, 2006)

deer man said:


> badbow
> 
> the rocket sidewinder with the .036 blades are awesome cutters.my nephews shoot these at 70lbs,280 fps, and blow throw the bone with blades intac. one of the bucks ,the head went through main briskit bone on exit.all blades still straight


Thanks for the info. and have limited my to a no bigger than a 11/2" cut dia. to and like mech. with out O'rings or rubber bands. Thanks and Good luck Badbow


----------



## Hang'em High (Apr 3, 2005)

I would love to see Escalade/Bear ressurrect the 125gr Steelhead-4 blade:tongue: Devastating broadhead!


----------



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

*Get serious get a hoyt and Rocket ultimate steel Heads!*



FoggDogg said:


> I've shot the Sidewinders for several years. This year got caught up in the hype of the Rage broadheads. So, I benched my Sidewinders. Actually got rid of them. Big mistake! Tough to beat them Sidewinders.


BIG BIG MISTAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

Hang'em High said:


> I would love to see Escalade/Bear ressurrect the 125gr Steelhead-4 blade:tongue: Devastating broadhead!


I remember that one. I recently purchased some 125 grain steel heads. The blades seem to be sharper than they were when I last tried them. I'll use them on deer in January and javelina in February and see how they do.

Is there a contact number of someone who is looking into this line, that would here a suggestion about bringing back this broadhead.


----------



## Avalon (Jul 23, 2007)

I have had good success with Steelheads. But the blades are dull! What's up with that?


----------



## beararcher72 (Nov 18, 2007)

i shoot rockets ultimate steel 100, sidewinder 100 and f3 100's. i'm a big fan of rocket broadheads.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rocket*

been told we will see some new changes,but what it will be,dont know.i know they have also been looking at the blades and were there made.


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

If they could get the blades to be as sharp as those on the Wasp Jackhammers, the Steel head would be the ultimate mech.


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*blade sharpness*

I have been shooting some older steelheads this year and sharpened them myself to razor sharp. They were certainly dull when I bought them a few years ago, but performed great, after sharpening. A few weeks ago I bought some mini-blasters and was relieved to find they were razor sharp right out of the package. I hope that's the case with all their heads now.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*blades*

one issue they have been working on,not sure how many heads got the new blades yet. jim


----------



## Arrow3 (Jul 15, 2004)

I have been shooting rocket hammerheads for years and LOVE them...I shot two deer with the new rage this year and 4 with my hammerheads...The hammerheads are just as good if not better .....I will stick with the Rockets!!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*new heads*

many new heads have been getting a lot of press,rocket has been doing a great job for years.Bear archery will keep these heads at the top.there not looking what has been done ,but what can be improved on,jim


----------



## Wholaverj (Jan 22, 2005)

*Wolverine*

Why doesnt anyone mention the wolverine, I think its the best rocket made. It is light, tough, and very good at penetration as well. I blew through a deer this past year on a spine shot!! These heads are NICE! SD pronghorn watch out, im coming!


----------



## lnevett (Apr 9, 2006)

Hang'em High said:


> I would love to see Escalade/Bear ressurrect the 125gr Steelhead-4 blade:tongue: Devastating broadhead!


+1


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

phantom1 said:


> I have been shooting some older steelheads this year and sharpened them myself to razor sharp. They were certainly dull when I bought them a few years ago, but performed great, after sharpening. A few weeks ago I bought some mini-blasters and was relieved to find they were razor sharp right out of the package. I hope that's the case with all their heads now.


How'd you sharpen them? File or one of those knife sharpening gadgets?


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

*sharpening*

Q,
With heads like the rockets, I sharpen them with the blades left on the head and can still get them very sharp. I have had good luck with those inexpensive carbide sharpeners ( maybe $5 at Wal-Mart). The trick is not to bury the edge of the blade in the bottom of the carbide V. That V will restrict how thin your edge can get and therefore how sharp. Just sharpen one side of the blade on each stroke and alternate. Gradually using less pressure as it gets sharper. It will not take many strokes as that carbide really removes metal. I have also learned the sharpener works better if I don't use it for knives or other heavy sharpening. I just buy one and dedicate it to broadheads. It takes a little practice, but it's not too difficult. Happy hunting!


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

phantom1 said:


> Q,
> With heads like the rockets, I sharpen them with the blades left on the head and can still get them very sharp. I have had good luck with those inexpensive carbide sharpeners ( maybe $5 at Wal-Mart). The trick is not to bury the edge of the blade in the bottom of the carbide V. That V will restrict how thin your edge can get and therefore how sharp. Just sharpen one side of the blade on each stroke and alternate. Gradually using less pressure as it gets sharper. It will not take many strokes as that carbide really removes metal. I have also learned the sharpener works better if I don't use it for knives or other heavy sharpening. I just buy one and dedicate it to broadheads. It takes a little practice, but it's not too difficult. Happy hunting!


Thank you! I will definately give it a shot.


----------



## TreeJumper (Apr 21, 2003)

*Steelhead 125*=_1 awesome broadhead.._

4 deer,1 coyote and 2 ground hogs in 2 years with these heads and they just "flat out perform"...


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rocket 2008*

rocket will have a new broadhead out soon.will post soon,


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*its here*

the new rocket is Undertaker,formerly the piston point,will post more latter


----------



## NY911 (Dec 12, 2004)

deer man said:


> the new rocket is Undertaker,formerly the piston point,will post more latter


http://www.trophyridge.com/


----------



## CMCNJBUCKHUNTER (Dec 6, 2007)

Used to shoot the buck blasters 2 3/4 cutting diamater was like a cannon hole.


----------



## Washi (Jan 23, 2005)

I wonder if the Undertaker will work through window mesh. I also wonder what it will cost. I might just end up using some of these.


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

the piston point version was around 40 for 3.


----------



## jrsarch (Apr 11, 2007)

took 3 deer with piston points this year complete pass throughs every time awesome heads!! looks like i'll be shootin undertakers this year!


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rocket*

Bear archery is paying close attention to this head,any imput i receive ,i will pass on the testing department,jim

i was real leary when tr,rocket were bought out,but after talking to quality control,they mean business with keeping a top product out there.Being from a big hunting family,we want a head that will do the job ,jim


----------



## Buckfevr (Jan 26, 2003)

I use the Miniblaster 4, where I substitute the 1-1/4" blades from the steelhead 125. Full sized entry, unreal penetration no deflection issues with the tip well ahead of the blades and that total 2.5" of cut puts them down quick. I wish they would resurrect either the Miniblaster 4 or the Wolvernie 4P.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rocket*

if you guys have heads that you still want to shoot put them on this thread,i will pass them on if we get enough interest,jim


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Aug 19, 2006)

*It would.....*

.be a nice innovation if they could figure out how to use them for the ground blind hunters that shoot thru mesh


----------



## Buckfevr (Jan 26, 2003)

Yeah for sure the Miniblaster 4 with the 1-1/4" blades. That would probably be the best mechanical out there.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*rocket*

..be a nice innovation if they could figure out how to use them for the ground blind hunters that shoot thru mesh
***************

I think the undertaker could be shot throught the mesh.Im going to try this one out and see what it will do on a tom This year,jim


----------



## Q2DEATH (May 12, 2003)

4 blade Steelhead. Thats what we need. Also going with a different band to hold the blades closed would be cool. I had to o rings pull off two broadheads when trying to get the arrows out of my quiver to make a shot this January. Rendering the arrows completely useless. Because of that I switched to the Wasp Jackhammer, which by the way, is MUCH sharper.


----------



## deer man (Dec 31, 2003)

*4 blade heads*

one of the problems is getting the dealers to carry the 4 blade head if they were made.only a few of you guys push that much ke to shoot them.we had a dealer in area say S idewinders werent available last year,fact was he just didnt order any.was a shame because we ordered 6 packs from another dealer. we get enough imput here on this thread its getting passed on to the company.Jim


----------



## BoonerToon (Feb 1, 2008)

all of the rocket blades are now just have sharp as wasp(which have been long considered the sharpest). they'e called bacon skinner blades. and as much as i hate mechanical broadheads i have been workin with a bear/Trophy Ridge/Rocket prostaff member on some of his new stuff. these undertakers are amazing! the original "piston point" had some passthrus where the blades didnt open but with a few good ideas and some great design work these things will blow open when you push em through 2 pieces of newspaper! which for those of you who are KE freaks, less energy to open a mechanical means more energy transferred to cuttting! (no wasted energy) One thing im not real sure of is the whole shoot thru blind deal because the blades could blow open in the mesh. by the way the new Truth II w/30' draw @70lb is shooting a 450 grain arrow at 309fps!!! sighted in dead on at 20yds your only 2.5" low at 30... chew on that for a minute


----------

